# [SOLVED] MSi BIOS problem



## tomtit (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll come clean straight away - I have messed up...

Some weeks ago I bought a Zoostorm PC (AMD A10 VISION) and it has always taken a while (minutes) to boot. While booting the screen displayed:

Checking Media presence..
Media Present
Start PXE over IPv4

I thought it might be the system was trying to boot from a device not the hard disk and entered the BIOS to check. This appeared not to be the case, the HDD was top of the list. I did find an option for Fast Boot in the ADVANCED tab and thought it would be an idea to try that.

Now the PC won't boot - pressing DELETE will not let me access the BIOS, all I now get is "Input Not Supported" in a little blue box moving around the screen.

It looks like I've locked myself out of the BIOS - what do I do now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: MSi BIOS problem*

Clear the CMOS to reset the bios to the factory defaults, there will either be a jumper cap and 3 pins on the motherboard or if you can't find that, unplug the power, press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power then remove the small coin cell battery from the motherboard wait a few minutes and reinstall the battery, replug the power and see if it will boot.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: MSi BIOS problem*

When MSI fast boot is enabled it bypasses the bios init. screen and also bypasses any USB-3 fast init thus you can't enter the bios. Try one of the legacy USB 2.0 ports, or one of the USB-3 that support legacy mentioned in your motherboard manual. Clear CMOS as Wrench suggested so that you can 'see' the bios logon upon booting start tapping delete key early and often. Once in the bios set optimized, then F10 to save, exit, see how it goes from there.


----------



## tomtit (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: MSi BIOS problem*

Hi Wrench and Chronogeek. 

I couldn't (still can't) find the jumpers or buttons, but I took out the battery left it a while, then replaced it, and BINGO!!! It worked! 

Not only that it also solved the original Start PXE over IPv4/6 slow booting problem I was trying to fix.

Thanks a million.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: MSi BIOS problem*

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you resolved the problem and thanks for posting back.


----------

